# CPU Kühler auf mini-ITX mainboard ?



## Zancudo (25. Dezember 2012)

*CPU Kühler auf mini-ITX mainboard ?*

Hallo,

ich möchte einen kleinen Computer zusammensetzen. Meine Erfahrung ist eher klein, deshalb hoffe ich hier etwas Hilfe zu bekommen.
Der Rechner soll nicht für Spiele verwendet werden, deshalb möchte ich auch zunächst keine zusätzliche Grafikkarte einbauen. Der PCI Slot auf dem Mainboard sollte aber trotzdem nicht vom CPU-Kühler verdeckt werden. Vielleicht wird später doch noch eine Grafikkarte nachgerüstet.
Der Prozessor soll nicht übertaktet betrieben werden. (Trotzdem die "K"-Variante, da diese ohne "Trusted Execution Technology" daherkommt.)
Folgende Teile würde ich gern verwenden:

Gehäuse: Bitfenix Prodigy (mini-ITX)
MainBoard: ASRock H77M-ITX
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K (kommt mit HD 4000 Grafik onboard)
PSU: Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER E9 400W
RAM: 2x8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM
SSD: 128GB Samsung 840 Pro Series

Bildschirm, Tastatur und Maus sind schon vorhanden.

CPU-Kühler: Großes Fragezeichen

In das Prodigy-Gehäuse passen wohl recht große Kühler rein, allerdings suche ich einen Kühler, der weder RAM-Slots noch PCI-Slots verdeckt. Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung geben? würde evtl. der Be Quiet SHADOW ROCK TOPFLOW SR1 passen? Wäre die Kühl-Leistung ausreichend?

ich wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar


----
Update: habe gerade diesen Thread entdeckt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/234449-cpu-kuehler-fuer-asrock-z77e-itx-gesucht.html
mit diesem Bild:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=blackrockpro2nzuvt.jpg

Ist das wirklich ein DARK ROCK PRO 2 auf einem P8Z77-I Deluxe im Prodigy ???
Hmm, vielleicht sollte ich doch das teure ASUS board nehmen... Man sieht leider nicht ob da auch RAM (2x) verbaut ist, der PCI-Slot scheint frei zu sein, bzw. mit einer Grafikkarte verwendet.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler auf mini-ITX mainboard ?*

Verwende eines dieser Mainboards Produktvergleich ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe, Z77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBI70-G0EAY0DZ), ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD, Z77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBJQ0-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals Deutschland.
Als Kühler kannst Du diesen nehmen be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (BK011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Zancudo (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler auf mini-ITX mainboard ?*

vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Der Kühler gefällt mir. Laut Hersteller hat er einen Arbeitsbereich von 150 Watt. Wenn die CPU ihre gesamte aufgenommene Leistung (maximal 77 Watt) in Wärme umwandelt, sollte die Kühlleistung ja ausreichen. soweit ich das verstehe.

gibt es vielleicht noch ein etwas kostengünstigeres Mainboard, zu dem der Kühler passt? 160 Euro für das ASUS kommt mir recht viel vor, dafür dass die einzige zusätzliche und für mich interessante Funktionalität gegenüber dem AsRock H77M-ITX für 80 Euro, der besser platzierte Sockel ist.


----------



## derBoo (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler auf mini-ITX mainboard ?*

Wenn du das Bitfenix haben möchtest und dazu das P8Z77-I nimmst, kannst Du auch nen Prolimatech Megahalems verbauen. Damit hast Du dann ausreichend Kühlung falls Du in etwas fernerer Zukunft doch mal übertakten willst. Und bis dahin lassen sich mit dem großen Klotz die Temperaturen sehr leise niedrig halten. Wenn der Platz im Gehäuse da ist, würde ich ihn nutzen... ITX Bastler verschwenden keinen Platz  

Einfach mal hier gucken: Caseking.de » OC Bundles » Intel OC Bundles » King Mod Prodigy OC Bundle ASUS Z77, Intel 3570K +26%, 8GB

Schöne Bilder, bestellen könnte man woanders sicherlich noch preiswerter... 

Was dein Mainboard angeht, das ist von der Sockelposition nicht so ideal (wie wohl die meisten ITX Bretter), da biste in der Auswahl leider sehr beschränkt. Wenn es in das Buget passt, dann das P8Z77-I und der Megahalem. Ansonsten, soll es das AS Rock sein, dann passen folgene Kühler: 

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCSMZ-2100 Samurai ZZ Rev. B CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Praeton LD964 CPU-Kühler - 92mm

Du siehst, ne potente Kühlung ist auf diesen Brettern mit...ähm... bescheidenen Sockelpositionen nicht so einfach.


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler auf mini-ITX mainboard ?*



Zancudo schrieb:


> gibt es vielleicht noch ein etwas kostengünstigeres Mainboard, zu dem  der Kühler passt? 160 Euro für das ASUS kommt mir recht viel vor, dafür  dass die einzige zusätzliche und für mich interessante Funktionalität  gegenüber dem AsRock H77M-ITX für 80 Euro, der besser platzierte Sockel  ist.



Ich habe das Asrock H77M-ITX, den Xeon 1230V2 (69 Watt) und das Mini-ITX Gehäuse Lian-Li Q08. Ich verwende den Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU-Kühler mit einem Be Quiet Shadow Wings Lüfter und kann dir bestätigen, dass die Kühlleistung selbst unter Vollast ausreichend ist.

In dem Bild im Anhang siehtst du auch, dass selbst für Arbeitsspeicher mit hohem Kühlkörper und eine Grafikkarte noch Platz ist. Dass der Platz zwischen meiner Grafikkarte und dem CPU so gering ist hängt nur damit zusammen, dass auf der Rückseite der Grafikkarte eine Backplate verbaut ist.

Eine erste Alternative als CPU-Kühler ist der Thermalright AXP 100, der von den Ausmaßen noch kompakter ist als der Samuel 17. Der Themalright AXP 100 ist erst seit kurzem auf dem Markt und hätte es ihn schon früher gegeben, hätte ich ihn dem Samuel 17 vorgezogen.

Eine zweite Alternative sind die kompakten Wasserkühlungen von Antec und Corsair. Im Bitfenix Prodigy würde es sich anbieten, den 120mm Radiaor am Heck oder am Deckel zu montiern. In jedem Fall ausreichend sind bereits die Modelle Antec 620 und Corsair H40/H55/H60.


----------



## shadie (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler auf mini-ITX mainboard ?*

Was auch reinpasst ist folgender Kühler:

Alpenföhn Brocken

Ich habe auch das Bitfenix Prodigy aber einen I5 2400 + GTX 570 und der Brocken passt genau rein 
In die Front dann einen dicken 230mm lüfter und in den Deckel 2 120er.

Allerdings muss der Kühler dann "parallel" zur Grafikkarte montiert werden, was für den Luftstrom nicht optimal ist aber noch ok ist.


----------



## Dannny (27. Dezember 2012)

Mit dem asus tust du dir wirklich um einiges einfacher! Ich kann dir den prolimatech genesis empfehlen der kostet zwar n bisschen meht aber er hat ne bombrm kühlleistung und mit seiner hybridbauweise , die erst im prodigy perfekt funktioniert ( ein lüfter navh hinten und einer nach oben blasend) ist er einfach perfekt!

Allerdings reicht für deine einsatzzwevke der boxedkühler allemal aus xD da du nicht oc mqchen willst. Wenn du den regelst bleibt der auch leise.


----------



## Eftilon (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler auf mini-ITX mainboard ?*

Ich habe den Be Quiet SHADOW ROCK TOPFLOW SR1 in ein noch kleineres Gehäuse als das Bitfenix installiert und ich kann den nur empfehlen, leistung gut und er ist sehr leise.
Mein Gehäuse ist das Silverstone sg07. 

eftilon


----------



## Zancudo (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler auf mini-ITX mainboard ?*

Danke schöne für die vielen Empfehlungen. Das hat mir sehr geholfen!

ich werde wohl den Samuel 17 nehmen. Die Kühlleistung reicht sicher und die Fotos sind sehr überzeugend, dass der auch auf das Board passt!
Warum hast du (Lios Nudin) aber einen Lüfter mit fester Drehzahl genommen? Das Board hat doch eine CPU-Lüfter-Steuerung und könnte die Drehzahl nach Bedarf regeln, oder?


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler auf mini-ITX mainboard ?*

1.) Der Lüfter laut pcgh bei voller Drehzahl eine Lautstarke von 0.9 Sone erreicht, er also im Gehäuse verbaut noch leiser ist und ich ihn nicht mehr wahrnehme 

2.) Erzeugt die GTX 670 in Spielen (Crysis 2+Maldo 3 Mod) derart viel Abwärme, dass die CPU, die noch nicht einmal voll ausgelastet ist, sich laut Core Temp auf bis zu 67°C erwärmt.

Ursprünglich wollte ich den Silent Wing 2 Lüfter auf dem Samuel 17 verwenden. Der lässt sich aber mit den Schrauben des Samuel nicht am Kühler befestigen. Da ich beide Lüfter bereits hatte habe ich sie eben getauscht.


----------



## Zancudo (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler auf mini-ITX mainboard ?*

oh das mit den Schrauben ist ein guter (wichtiger) Hinweis. danke!


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler auf mini-ITX mainboard ?*

Der Witz an der Sache ist, dass die Shadow Wings eigentlich häufig an CPU Kühlern nicht befestigt werden können, weil es bei der Befestigung Probleme mit den Entkopplungselementen gibt. Die Silent Wings 2 sollten laut Be Quiet das Problem eigentlich beheben. Auf jeden Fall ist  beim Samuel 17 der Schuss nach hinten losgegangen. Die Shadow Wings machen hier ausnahmsweise keine Probleme.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler auf mini-ITX mainboard ?*

Ich habe mich auch deswegen durchs Internet gewühlt und letztendlich den Samuel 17 bestellt. Auch das Asrock Board und das Prodigy Gehäuse.


----------



## Minutemen (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler auf mini-ITX mainboard ?*

Hallo,
ich muss diesen Thread nochmal aktivieren.

Meine Konfig:
Gehäuse: Fractal Node 304 (kommt diese Woche)
CPU: I5 3470 (kommt diese Woche)
Mainboard: ASrock B75m-ITX (kommt diese Woche)
RAM: G.Skill 4GB (aus altem System)
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 (aus altem System)
Netzteil: Be Quiet E7 480W CM (aus altem System)...habe aber auch noch ein Be Quiet E8 400W Non-Modular, falls es Probleme mit der Graka und dem CM gibt

CPU Kühler/Lüfter ???

Meine Anforderungen an das System bezgl. der Laustärke: 
- Idle bis Last 50% so leise wie möglich
- Last über 50% bis 100% sollte es nicht lauter sein, als der Boxed Kühler von Intel.

Die Sockel vom B75M und H77M liegen an der gleichen Position und schränken die Wahl der Kühler doch sehr ein. Soweit ich in Erfahrung bringen konnte gehen eigentlich nur (sofern PCI E frei bleiben soll):

Prolimatech Samuel 17
Cooler Master TX3 Evo
Scythe Katana 4
Intel Boxed 

@ Lious Nudin: Du hast den Samuel 17 und einen Be Quiet Shadow Wing 120mm auf max. Drehstufe. Hattest du vorher mal einen Boxed Kühler zum Vergleich installiert?

Laut dieser Tabelle:
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo im Test: Besser als der bekannte TX3?

schneiden die Boxed Kühler/Lüfter garnicht mal so schlecht ab im Hinblick auf die Lautstärke. Man findet leider kaum Tests der Boxed Kühler im Netz.

In meinem jetzigen System (i5 750) habe ich auch nur einem Boxed Kühler betrieben und  bis heute (3 1/2 Jahre Einsatz) keine Probleme gehabt. Allerdings ist das auch ein ATX Tower (Antec Twohundred) der einen guten Luftzug und mehr Raum bietet. Auf der anderen Seite hat der 3470 nur noch 77 Watt TDP statt der 95 TDP vom 750er. Ergo sollte der Boxed Kühler bei gleicher Last später hochdrehen?!

Ich bin einfach hin und her gerissen zwischen Boxed Kühler nehmen und höhere Temps in Kauf nehmen (es aber trotzdem rel. leise haben), oder einen alternativen Kühler inkl. Lüfter zu installieren und dann zwar eine bessere Kühlung zu haben, aber die gleiche Lautstärke (bei wesenltich höheren Kosten 20-40€ mehr).

So richtig toll scheinen ja der TX3 und der Katana 4 jetzt auch nicht zu sein, würden aber vom Kühlungskonzept besser ins Node 304 passen, als der Samuel 17.

Bitte habt erbarmen mit mir. Ich habe noch nicht soviel Erfahrung mit alternativen Kühlern/Lüftern .


----------

